# More quotes



## hypochondriac (Aug 30, 2019)

funny, serious, cliched or fresh.
diabolical even better.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 30, 2019)

if you cant be with the one you love .............. watch the cricket!


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 30, 2019)

I got the music in me .... but its out of tune at the moment.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 30, 2019)

Life is too short to decline long lunches.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 30, 2019)

If dog is mans best friend where does that place cats?


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 30, 2019)

To pee or not to pee..that was the question .....I asked at 1.00am last night.


----------



## hypochondriac (Aug 30, 2019)

And the beer I had for breakfast wasnt bad so I.......did I say beer? sorry..... i meant whiskey.


----------



## Pecos (Aug 30, 2019)

Life is too short to drink cheap wine.


----------



## 911 (Aug 31, 2019)

“When I do good, I feel good.
    When I do bad, I feel bad.
      That’s just my religion.”
         -Abraham Lincoln-

“Have you ever felt like the world was a tuxedo
         And you were a pair of brown shoes?” 
                          -George Gobel-


----------



## CindyLouWho (Aug 31, 2019)

_ *The ones who notice the*_
*     storms in your eyes, the
silence in your voice and the
heaviness in you heart are*
_*the ones you need to let in.*_


----------



## Trade (Sep 1, 2019)

"Get to da choppa!"


----------



## Butterfly (Sep 1, 2019)

911 said:


> “When I do good, I feel good.
> When I do bad, I feel bad.
> That’s just my religion.”
> -Abraham Lincoln-
> ...




Gosh, I hadn't thought about George Gobel in years.  Ol' Lonesome George . . . .


----------



## jujube (Sep 2, 2019)

Laugh, and the world laughs with you.
Weep, and you weep alone.
For this sad old earth
Must borrow its mirth,
But has sorrows enough of its own.

                                                                        …….unknown


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 2, 2019)

I came.  I saw.  I forgot
what I was doing.
Retraced my steps.
Got lost on the way back.
Now I have no idea
what's going on.


----------



## Llynn (Sep 10, 2019)

*I never trust a fighting man who doesn't smoke or drink.*
Admiral William "Bull" Halsey


----------



## AnnieA (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Nautilus (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 16, 2019)

CindyLouWho said:


> _ *The ones who notice the*_
> *     storms in your eyes, the
> silence in your voice and the
> heaviness in you heart are*
> _*the ones you need to let in.*_


That’s beautiful.


----------



## Nautilus (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## Keesha (Nov 18, 2019)

Nautilus said:


> View attachment 81624


THIS is the quote I needed for today. 
Thanks.


----------



## Old Dummy (Nov 23, 2019)




----------

